# Last of the V8 INTERCEPTORS



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my build up of the 1/24 Mad Max "Road Warrior" V8 Interceptor. I weathered it to the "max" based off photos of the hero car when it was filmed at Broken Hill.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Beautiful!

Is that the Aoshima kit?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is that the Aoshima kit?


 Thanks! Yes it is.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Extremely well done!- the 'weathering' suits it and it's story so well.



(I have an unbuilt one in my closet of doom which is very jealous right now...)


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent. I too have wanted to build one of these.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks indeed! I really wanted to capture the look of the car as it looked in the Road Warrior...

Aoshima is supposedly re-releasing this kit...hopefully with the additional detail parts(I had to scratch build my interior work), Mostly because of the rear rims they included with the last release.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Awesome! The red dust looks great! I just posted my Interceptor up as well! IMO Aoshima made the best kit of this car, ever.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are a couple more pics...The Blower




And here is another build as the car was seen in MAD MAX...Complete with a Max driver.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful work on the black gloss paint! Nice and shiny! Did you make your own trunk lid, or...?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

whiskeyrat said:


> Beautiful work on the black gloss paint! Nice and shiny! Did you make your own trunk lid, or...?


Many Thanks!

Actually the front spoiler and trunk were a resin after market kit I picked up Many, many years ago...I can't remember from whom!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Many Thanks!
> 
> Actually the front spoiler and trunk were a resin after market kit I picked up Many, many years ago...I can't remember from whom!


Ah yes, the notorious resin aftermarket kit! Rare as hen's teeth apparently! It certainly does look well cast. I like this version best out of the two you've built, the car looks better to me in one piece. Very nice job on both Cap'n!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's another view of Max's ride from Mad Max 1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Darn, Mark! You have to take better care of your models!
Looks great (per usual), well done.
Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hunch said:


> Darn, Mark! You have to take better care of your models!
> Looks great (per usual), well done.
> Jim


Many thanks Jim!


----------

